# Why didn't I think of that?



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Such a good idea... granted I can do longer knit....but still. LOL


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

That's a great idea!!
I had a very nice yarn bowl, that got broken in the move.. I happen to have a sweet little tea pot, that I refuse to toss, even though it has no lid. It was my Mom's favorite..... This is a perfect use for it!!
Thank you soooo much for posting this!:kiss:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Do spouted, ceramic teapots come in a 5 or 8 gallon ?


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

That's brilliant! I have a friend who is a new crocheter as well as an avid tea drinker. She will love this idea.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

FR, how about for you, a stoneware butter churn, with the dasher removed????


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

FR you just need a watering can!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

This is what I use...
I certainly don't have a 'real' use for a soup tureen.
I like the tureen because I can double up with two balls.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Great idea, especially for a person who collected teapots. I could actually do a minor stash storage there. Thank you.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Very glad this could be helpful!

Lots of good idea from you all too! Specially for the ubber big... balls of yarn.

Was also thinking of a Korean Kimchi pot, seen some that could handle 8 to 10 gallons of stuff. Of course, one would have to get a new one, or end up with sweaters that have a....ah... unique smell.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Forerunner said:


> Do spouted, ceramic teapots come in a 5 or 8 gallon ?


Forerunner, with all your equipment, don't you have a hydraulic fluid bucket or two? Just wash it out really, really well, then thread the end of the yarn through the 'spout' on the bucket lid!


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

That's freaking BRILLIANT!


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Really cool idea, I can't wait to learn how to knit.....


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

A _hydraulic oil_ bucket....for my *YARN ?!!!!* 







I guess I'll stick to cardboard boxes and my ceramic electric insulator.

.....the butter churn would be doable......if I had one. :shrug:


My latest hobby (cheap, too :bouncy: ) is frogging out some of my early models...you know, a few that ended up your basic baggy and shapeless tent with sleeves...... and giving them a new figure.  

Amazing what a little design experience does for fashion........


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Every year at our December meeting, my knitting guild does a gift exchange. Now, I know what to wrap up this year!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

What a great Idea---wish I'd thought of it. Thanks!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Could be worse, Forerunner, it could be gear oil, hydraulic oil isn't nearly so bad when you put it next to that. Costco's bakery (at least the one in Kailua-Kona) will give folks food grade plastic buckets in a variety of sizes, save you from the hydraulic oil smell. Or find a handy potter and ask them to make you a yarn bowl? 

The teapot is terribly cute, but the ones here have small lids and can't fit much yarn. Maybe we need better teapots.

Why do you have to put soup in a soup tureen, Chickenista? There's all sorts of other things that can go in them. Well, yarn as you've noticed, but there's also salads, potatoes, desserts, etc.


----------

